# First time out on the fly



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, i'm hooked, i finally got to try my new rod and it was awesome. makes me wonder why i waited so long. bought a fly rod outfit back @ the 1st week of march, and well we all know thw weather didnt cooperate, so to bide my time i also bought a tying kit. have actually been getting pretty good at the tying, even if i hated fishing them i would still tie them. anyway, today i decided i had to try it out, so i loaded up my stuff and headed to my favorite stream, part of the head waters for ceasers creek, and bam the weather strikes again. the water was up over the road, i guess they are filling the lake and the 3 inches of rain earlier this week didnt help. so up the road i went to a pond i know about, i wasnt going to miss out on trying my stuff. got to the pond and had a blast, didnt catch anything, but had 2 decent strikes on a chartruse wooley bomber i tied myself. it was great, i had only casted the rod once before and was very impressed with how it went didnt even hit the back of my head once. well ive gone on long enough but im definetly hooked on the flys, anybody need some spinning gear


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like you found a new jones. I just can't wait to see some video of the two of us slinging flies from the same boat. I suppose Delaware will be a good place to start....we have to make it fair for those bobber fisherman you know.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Again I'll post the link to www.flyanglersonline.com they have been putting out a weekly Net Magazine since 1997 and there is a section on there for new tyers with tons of fly patterns with a beginners section Intermediate, Advanced also, And there is some great info and a great BB that has people from all over the world on there to answer all they questions you might have and they also have a free monthly drawing this month April they are giving away a inflatable Kayak valuiued at around 350.00. and there are a good deal of people on there from OHIO.If you need any help e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll do what ever I can to help you out. There is a section on warm water and stillwater(lakes),salt,rod building and many others. Again if you need any help this goes for anyone with fly fishing or tying stuff e-mail me and if I can't help you I'll get someone who can to help out. Later Matt aka. STONEFLY71


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

that site is awesome, been checking it out since i got the outfit. if i have any questions ill let u know


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Rick Ziegler's (sp?) panfish articles kept me from going nuts this winter.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

WELCOME ABOARD!! Been fly roddin about a year now and just wait till you catch your first fish on the fly. The only time i use spinning rods is on lake erie, catfishing and walleye(and im working on fly fishing for the last 2!!). It may take a little more skill to master but it gives so much more in return.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GSTRICK27, glad your a convert. Welcome to the Long Rod brotherhood!
anyways, I m not to far from Squeezers Leak Lake and fish the streams and tailwater often ( when water is right) anyways, if your in the area,Ill be catching some carp Thursday night in Dayton on the Great Miami, your welcome to join me and another from this board I hope,
It wont be long, youll get where you can catch about any species with the fly rod you want, This year Im after a muskie, Flathead and Bowfin! and this year I already got a dozen carp, a channel cat, tons of trout, smallies and steelhead and suckers. This week will open up somemore venues and Ill add even more, im looking at white bass and saugers possibly tonight. 
Heck, everything that is catchable can be taken on the fly, just takes some work sometimes...  
Please let me know if you can join me on Thursday at the GMR.

Salmonid


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

thurday is no good for me, but tonight i may be down in new burlington, gonna try for some whitebass. ill be down at the wildlife area off of 380, in a blue cavalier [email protected] or 6


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol save your spinning gear.. lol I use flies also on my spinning gear when I used to fish large river like the Niagara!


----------

